# 3dp5dt - not one symptom :-(



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

....on my last cycle (which resulted in a BFP) I had hot flushes/dizziness at 2dp5dt and tons of twinges at 3dp5dt. Granted, it is only 06:30 but I just feel so different from last time  

Anyone have symptoms in one cycle and none in the other that still resulted in a BFP?

Xxx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Dingle,

I remember you from your last cycle.

Please, please stop stressing, it is far to early.  I can tell you 100% that I have had totally different symptoms in the 2ww and got a BFP both times.

First cycle I had cramping, spotting, aches, twinges, everything in the 2ww and this cycle I had zero symptoms.  Not one single one and I am 23 weeks pregnant.

Hang on in there. 

X


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks love!


----------



## frenchie999 (Feb 1, 2013)

Hard isn't it, why do we all go slightly nuts in the 2ww! I know deep down its to early for me but all the cramps are making me wonder....I keep having to kick myself!! X


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

....and we swear to ourselves that we'll be rational, calm....and we even believe it! 

And then we succumb


----------

